# Palmetto State Armory- Black Friday/Cyber Monday starts today at 12PM EST



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Per FB post they'll be launching sections every few hours from noon on

Ammunition, Magazines, Rifle Parts, Bulk Ammo and Rifle Accessories - Palmetto State Armory

They are way,way behind on shipping and this will only put it further behind,but you'll get your order,maybe even by the 24th of next month.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Too long


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I like instant gratification also. Their deal on "C" Product 30 rd AR mags for $5.99 with free shipping was worth waiting on earlier this month though


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Those magazines are pretty good - I got 10 of them last month at 6.49 and have used 3 of them with no problems.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

here's a link at arf.com detailing issues

Palmetto State Armory - AR15.COM


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

The big problem with them is they seem to never have anything in stock.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

True enough, but it can be that way for anyone in the firearms trade. I have a good friend with a gun shop I work in once in a while to help out and keep up on things. He closed last year from Dec. 17 until after the first of the year due to a lack of inventory and inability to restock anything.



wesley762 said:


> The big problem with them is they seem to never have anything in stock.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ripon said:


> True enough, but it can be that way for anyone in the firearms trade. I have a good friend with a gun shop I work in once in a while to help out and keep up on things. He closed last year from Dec. 17 until after the first of the year due to a lack of inventory and inability to restock anything.


Don't get me wrong they are a pretty good company, but everytime I check there site nothing good in stock.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

uppers in stock at good prices

I'm waiting for another shop to get their nitride Socoms uppers going on TDay.


----------

